# TeleManiac Telemark Strength Trainer



## SkiGrrl (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello all!
You may have seen http://telemaniacski.com, the new and really exciting Telemark Strength Trainer. 




Take a look around the website - and watch this thread!


I will be one of the New England Reps for this and will be setting up a schedule for demos & tryouts through the New England region.

If you're interested in seeing & trying out the TeleManiac, please contact me and let me know where you'd like to have a demo. I will try to set up a route that covers your area.

More info to come ~~ Watch this space!

Ping me at skigrrl _at_ gmail _dot_ com or text to: (201) SKI-TELE


----------



## Nick (Oct 18, 2012)

Are you guys in any local ski shops?


----------



## SkiGrrl (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi Nick - not *yet*, but we will be setting up a road show and hopefully get this in a few shops as well. Stay tuned, we'll post info about the demos, and if you have a preferred shop you'd like us to contact, just let me know!


----------



## Nick (Oct 28, 2013)

Interesting.


----------

